# RRS plate for R7



## Peter in Boulder (Aug 18, 2022)

Planning to purchase an EOS R7 in the near future to replace my 90D, I reached out to RRS to see if they intend to offer an L-bracket for this model. I spoke to them on the phone and was told there are no immediate plans, but they would to continue to gauge interest as the camera is rolled out. If anyone else is hoping for an RRS plate or L-bracket for the R7, it couldn't hurt to send them an email.

I have a ballhead and pano setup that both have their lever release clamps, which they claim need either RRS or Wimberly plates because of the machining tolerances needed to safely close and lock with the lever clamp. I kind of regret choosing the lever clamps for this reason. Compared to the range of models RRS used to offer, they seem slow to roll out new products and don't offer the range they used to. I suppose this is due to the frequency with which new digital cameras are rolled out, compared to the film days. They don't even offer a universal L-bracket anymore.

It looks like the next best option is an L-bracket from 3 Legged Thing and hope it works with the lever clamp, or swap out the clamp for a screw style. One of the nice things about the camera-specific RRS brackets are the lens center markings on both the horizontal and vertical plate surfaces. Not really necessary for normal use but handy when lining up for panos.


----------



## Monte (Aug 18, 2022)

I use a mix of RRS and other brands with a few of the RRS lever clamps I have and there’s no issue. I believe this is cya comment from them so if something drops it’s not on them. And I also believe it’s a scare tactic so people buy all the parts from them at there highly inflated prices. Yes it’s good stuff and I have lots, but extremely marked up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2022)

Peter in Boulder said:


> Compared to the range of models RRS used to offer, they seem slow to roll out new products and don't offer the range they used to. I suppose this is due to the frequency with which new digital cameras are rolled out, compared to the film days. They don't even offer a universal L-bracket anymore.


Agree, there used to be dedicated RRS plates for most cameras and several lenses as well, now they are few and far between. I was very pleased that they came out with a modular R3 plate. They never made a plate for the M6, I bought the Acratech 2205 plate for mine (also fits the M5). Fortunately, that same plate also fits the M6 II (although getting the battery in and out is a bit tight, it works). 

Kirk and Acratech both make excellent plates/clamps as well, and they both have a universal L bracket (available on B&H/Adorama). I can confirm that plates from both Kirk and Acratech work fine with RRS lever clamps.


----------



## Peter in Boulder (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks for the Acratech suggestion for an L-bracket. Could be just what I need. It's a little bulkier because it attaches to the camera with an additional clamp, but I only use it with a pano setup so could make for easy on-off while leaving an existing flat plate on the camera.


----------

